# Help, been ttc for almost 2 years...



## Tiggermaus (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello, weve been trying fir a baby since july 2013 but nothing. 
Apparently I've got PCOS but nit too sure. Was refered to a specialist and got clomid, but it seems im still not ovulating.
Had pregnancy symptoms over the whole month but git my period todsy. Bedn thwt upset that I couldn't even go into work. 
Just need some help and support.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I didnt want to read and run and also sending you virtual hugs. 

Do the scans you have whilst taking clomid show that you were ovulating or producing eggs? 

xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

sorry you are having a hard time  

Like Mrs P i was going to ask about scans during your clomid cycles.

Have they given you an indication of how long they will let you have clomid for and what the next steps are? 

It's so rubbish honey, I have been on this crazy train for a while now too and it's so hard xxx


----------

